# Do you have kids with your Golden??



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome, welcome to another golden owner with kids! I have three kids and two goldens. My daughter, Alexandria, is 7, my son, Brandon, is 5, and my little guy, Owen, just turned 2. My goldens are, Midas, will be 3 in December, and Graham is 15 months old. Its a crazy, fun filled house and I wouldn't have it any other way. My dogs and kids get along wonderfully.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 7year old boy and a 5 year old girl-we adopted our adult golden in January, and the kids are big enough that they can play with her pretty well without getting hurt, because she's pretty calm most of the time and plays at their level. I personally would not get a puppy of any large breed if I had an infant or toddler because I would not feel I could supervise closely enough to be safe (which would have to be every second that baby and dog were in the house freely together). That's just me, if others can do it more power to them! But personally I think it's better to wait until the kids are bigger physically, just so they can withstand an "enthusiastic" big dog . When we have friends over with babies or toddlers I generally put Polly on a leash and hold it or keep her outside.


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Paige&Lily said:


> I have a 7year old boy and a 5 year old girl-we adopted our adult golden in January, and the kids are big enough that they can play with her pretty well without getting hurt, because she's pretty calm most of the time and plays at their level. I personally would not get a puppy of any large breed if I had an infant or toddler because I would not feel I could supervise closely enough to be safe (which would have to be every second that baby and dog were in the house freely together). That's just me, if others can do it more power to them! But personally I think it's better to wait until the kids are bigger physically, just so they can withstand an "enthusiastic" big dog . When we have friends over with babies or toddlers I generally put Polly on a leash and hold it or keep her outside.


I respect your reply.

We are looking at it from another direction. If we can train our pup to be good around children it will be environment overall, with our Max useto crying, screaming, pulling etc as he gets 'older' and who knows may be around for another baby 

BUt I do see where you are coming from. Max, isn't over active and we're home to keep an eye on the baby 100% of the time.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Long Island Owner said:


> I respect your reply.
> 
> We are looking at it from another direction. If we can train our pup to be good around children it will be environment overall, with our Max useto crying, screaming, pulling etc as he gets 'older' and who knows may be around for another baby
> 
> BUt I do see where you are coming from. Max, isn't over active and we're home to keep an eye on the baby 100% of the time.


Like I said, if other people can manage it more power to them! I have no problem with puppies and babies together, it's just way more than I would want to take on myself! Actually to be honest having a puppy period is more than I would want to take on, which is why we adopted an adult. But as long as people know what they are getting into it can work beautifully-but of course we all know the flip side, those who had no idea that puppies have teeth and will use the baby as a chew toy if given the chance, so they dump the puppy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Some goldens are very mouthy, so things might get worse.

When we got Brady, my youngest just turned 4, the older kids were 8 and 9. Brady would turn into a "land shark" with them and their hands looked like hamburg, their clothes were ripped and that was with close supervision and using gates and crates appropriately. None of the tricks that our trainer taught worked 100 percent of the time.

One of the biggest things was when the girls cried, screamed or ran from him to get off, it just enouraged him more. I believe it is the screachy sound that a little girl makes that encourages them. Thank goodness they still loved him.

He finally stopped when we got him another puppy at 2 years old.

Now that he is 4 years old, occasionally he will want to wrestle with the girls, but he now knows how to control his mouth so he doesn't hurt, will stop when told to.

Funny thing is, our second GR never once has been mouthy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dogs are my kids  We're never having human babies.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

No children, Flora is my only living charge.

This poll reminds me of something my brother's now-wife said to me that really irritated me. She said she wouldn't get a puppy until she and my brother had a child, because in her opinion puppies should always be raised around children. I was like... ***? When I later informed her of my opinions regarding working mothers and daycare she reacted with so much vehemence that I had to chuckle. I guess we all have our opinions!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Kids and dogs are a heck of a lot of work and you have to go into it with eyes wide open, especially when having kids and puppies together. Whew, it literally is like having another "child". I got Midas when I was five months pregnant with my third, crazy, right? Maybe so, but I made it work. I enrolled Midas in obedience classes the day after I got him and we stayed in classes until I was literally about to pop. He is currently in a class to become a therapy dog. But he is also an absolutely stellar dog, super mellow, happy go lucky, loves his people and everything else that breathes and I also have an awesome husband who is extremely supportive of me going that extra mile to make our dogs great citizens. Are kids and dogs or puppies and kids for everyone? Answer would totally be "no". You have to be able to devote time to everyone and it can be difficult at times, but if you do put in that time, it really is rewarding. I have absolutely no regrets.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My son, Noah, will be 2 on October 29th! He loves his Goldens! 

So, in all, my babies consist of a 2 year old human baby, a 3 year old golden furbaby, a 5 month old golden furbaby, and a 6 month old crazy kitten!  Fun house!


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have two daughters that are 6 and 11, and Charlie is the love of our life, he is 2 years old and we have had since he was a pup. I also run a private dayhome with 5 fulltime kids aging from 2-5, and the kids just love Charlie to death.. Charlie greets everyone first thing in the morning with his big tail a waggin', and a quick lick if he can get one in, which he usually does. All the kids and parents just love Charlie as much as we do.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

We are a DINK family here!( duel income no kids). Lola is our very spoiled little girl....... has more toys than should be legal and our whole lives revolve around her.. Lola expects that! LOL!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

People who happily raise a puppy with babies/toddlers deserve a round of applause! I couldn't do it.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

lol maybe im too young to answer this question, but Joey and Jesse are my little children ! I really don't think i'll be having children when I get older (0 desire to be a human mom) so my fur babes will be my kids


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

We have had many goldens thoughout the years and I couldn't have kids my husband had two children and my goldens have always been my babies. 5 years ago we took in my husbands granddaughter who is nine now but my boys are still my babies but she is my little girl and she gets jealous sometimes when I love on my boys. But she knows I love them all she just wishes she got all the attention. She's so cute


----------



## rmarlow (Aug 10, 2011)

We waited a little while to get a pup, until our kids were 11 and 9. It is also fantastic for them to have the responsibility for feeding and generally caring for the pup. Still working on them to do poop patrol in the backyard though!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My first golden, Sally was 1 1/2 years when my first son was born. My second golden, Laney came when my older son was 2 years nine months and the other one was 9 months! Not so much fun... Cookie came 5 years later. Then her 2 pups who are now 9+, Tiki who is 7, Mick and Emily who are 4 years and Basil who is 2. My boys are now 19 and 17 years!!! Interestingly enough, all of my dogs love children. They just gravitate to them.(They get a lot of exposure at dog shows and soccer and lacrosse games.... can't bring them to the ice arena anymore)


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I want my boy to be good around kids so I try to get him around them as much as possible. My son is 19yrs old. It has been a week now since we were some place with children. Maybe this weekend there will be some kids at the park if the weather is nice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I had 2 dogs when my son was born and by the time he was 5, I added two more. He's now grown and lives on his own, but I think it's great to have kids and dogs together. I think it's important for kids to learn how to love, respect, treat, and care for a dog as well as how much joy and love they can receive from having them.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't answer the poll, because none really fit me right now. We like to say that we have a kid every two years. Lucy, our golden, will be 4 in October. Dory, our lab/golden mix, just turned two. If February, we'll be bringing home a human brother or sister. I'm pretty sure that after a little confusion at first, the girls will be second and third mothers / best friends / protectors of the baby.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I had to answer "No" as I'm an open nester with 3 (7, 3 & 2 1/2) grandchildren and my husband, BIGDAWG, has 2 grandsons (3 1/2 & 2 1/2) children.

My three golden boys LOVE the kids and it can sometimes be a bit overwhelming when they come in the house so we just pick up the little ones. After a few minutes, all settles down and you never need to wonder where the kids are because the golden boys are right there. 

When the grandkids stay overnight, the golden boys move out of our room & move into the kids room. 

My 3 year old grandson is always saying "Razz is my favourite", then "Nygel is my favourite" and then it will be "Thai is my favourite". In other words, he loves them all. But then he should love goldens because his Mommy and my daughter was raised with goldens and has a golden girl, Riley.

My 7 year old granddaughter is very actively involved with the goldens and assists me with grooming & show ring training. One of these days VERY SOON, we'll be seeing her in the ring as a Jr. Handler. My 2 1/2 year old granddaughter & 3 year old grandson will be close behind her and I CANNOT WAIT for that day :wavey::wavey:


----------



## tessn (Aug 28, 2011)

We always had dogs at home when I was growing up and I really loved it. They each have their own personality so I do think it kind of depends on the dog whether they would be good with little folks. We have a new pup who is 15 weeks now. He's a field golden with a lot of drive and very mouthy. Although he is loving and doing well with his training we can't just let him loose to play with our 3 yr old granddaughter because he's just too energetic. We really have to supervise very closely.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I childmind my 3 grandchildren (2, 2 and 5) so they are around almost every day. Generally they get on well with my 6 month old golden, but they are supervised when together. The 2 year old boy thinks she is wonderful and there is definitely a mutual attraction between the two of them and they seek each other out. We just have to make sure their play doesn't get too rough (and that goes for both of them).


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I had my golden before my sister was born. she's now 16 months old. they're best friends. I'm pregnant now, so soon to be around another newborn.
and no, my dog is so good with kids, all he do is just lay there and that's it. or do his own stuff, chew on a ball, chew on a bone, sleep. chew on his toys. watch tv with my sister. I don't need to watch them. he's very mature when it comes to kids. he never jumps on her, only adults. he doesn't bite or do anything to her either.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Whew. Yes - we have a ten month old golden and three children - ages 2 (girl) 6 and 8 (both boys). Tucker is WONDERFUL with the children. But we do not allow them to play rough with him. Ever. I do get involved with the training and serious games of long, hard, fetch outside, and he does get extremely mouthy with me. We're working on it. Amazing to me that he is so gentle with the kids, yet a monster with me! But I think I ask for it, as I'm the one so involved with his training and exercise. Inside the house, he's just as lovey with me as he is with the kids. He's growing into a very nice family pet. I can't wait until he settles down outside, too!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Check my sig pic now 13 (Andie)&2 (Jack)


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a 4.5yo son, and an almost 2.5yo daughter. Our Sadie is 8.5mo, and we went a different route. We got her at 6months old, and she was already crate trained, and house broken, and all of her baby teeth were out. The breeder had also trained her to walk on a loose leash and some other basic commands. 
I have to say the experience has been better than I expected. Our girl is incredibly calm, and if things get a little too rowdy with the kids she either goes in her crate or on a leash. But it is tiring trying to constantly keep their toys out of her mouth, and to constantly supervise them together. But I also wouldn't trade it for the world. 
We did try a rescue dog from a shelter first who was not a good fit with 2 young children. We think she had some Aussie in her, and constantly herded the kids. She was incredibly smart and easy to train, but darn it, if my kids ran past her, she either cut them off, knocking them over or she nipped. :doh: Luckily we found her an awesome home with a couple without children, and she has found a soulmate in their dog Scooby. After a few months we got Sadie, and everything worked out perfectly for everyone.
So I guess to make a long story longer, I think it really depends on the dog, if the situation is a good fit or not.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We have a 4 month old Golden & the kids are 4, 6, & 11.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

We have a 4 month old golden and my girls are 7, 6, and 3. It's been a learning experience for sure! My kids are at school during the day, and I work from home, so that helps a lot, giving me time to train him and such. We've really had to work with the kids to do things like not squeal and run when he gets nippy, and they are really good about that now. We have also taught the girls to give basic commands and enforce/reward. It is adorable to watch my 3-year old do a sit/stay 

We keep areas of the house sectioned off to prevent toy destruction, and I work on exercises with Zeke to help him learn not to chew things like Barbies


----------



## GoldenBarks (Apr 11, 2012)

*5 and 9*

I have two daughters 5 & 9. The biggest problem we have is my golden leaning on them or hitting them with his tail. Other than that they play and get along great with no issues. The two girls is another story.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a 9 y/o daughter, and our golden is 7 1/2 months. Our only real problem with kids, is he has a BAD case of EGD  . When we have any strangers over (or anyone he doesn't know well) it's like a hurricane hit - you've never heard or seen more crying, moaning, groaning, tail wagging, and body wiggling in your life lol.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope, my pets are my children; six cats and a dog.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have had goldens since 1980. My kids are now 26 and 24 so they have been raised with them since they were born. I voted no on the poll since my human kids don't live with me. My dogs are my babies now.


----------



## JohnC99 (May 7, 2012)

I have a 16 month old Golden named Stark. We got him when he was three months. We got him for my son as a christmas present (my son was two at the time). They get along great. I have never seen a dog so gentle with a child. My son is a typical boy running around with Stark, pulling his ears, trying to ride him and everything else little boys do. We have never had a problem with Stark trying to bite him or scratch him.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

I voted no childern because both of mine are over 15. We have one daughter, Jessie 21, and Ryan is 17. When we got our first golden Jessie was 7 and Ryan 3, they grew up together. The kids are the reason we have Jackson now, they felt that there needed to be a golden in the house. Joan and I wanted to waint until spring. I'm glad they talked us into the new puppy at thanksgiving!!!


Besides it was the perfect NY winter to get a puppy, no snow and warm temps.......

Bob


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got a 9 wee old golden that we have had for a week. I have 4 kids ages 1-10. The puppy does jump on my one year old and grab his shirt but I constantly watch him and I keep a leash on her at all times in my house so I can step on the leash if she is about to jump on one of the kids. I live in Long Island too! Do you have any suggestions on trainers or puppy classes?


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

I have two boys, one is 3 and the other one is 12. We added a Golden puppy to the mix 5 months ago. Its been....interesting, LOL! NEVER a dull moment, I have been one tired momma that is for sure but our family loves our little Fred more than we could have imagined.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Our son just turned 3 this week and we have 3 dogs. (Wagner is our golden, 9.5 years old--Gizzie is a JRT, 10 yrs old and Ginger is our lab and she is 6 yrs.).

So they were at least not young pups when we added the human kid to our family and they have all done very well with him. It's been a learning process. He thinks he can pick the little dog up and carry her and he wants to try to ride Wagner sometimes, but generally, he is pretty good with them, though I always supervise for the dogs sake as well as the human kid!  

I love that he has them--but I commend those with toddlers and pups. Whew....what a double workload!


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

I have 3 year old twin daughters, and two stepchildren that live with me ages 12 (girl) and 13 (boy). We just added our puppy to the mix, and so far it's been equal parts challenging and joyous. I still feel like nothing beats how hard my twins were as newborns.... Although they didn't bite me... much! Now I just play referee all day between the twins, the older kids, and now the puppy too.  Honestly though, the puppy was for me. I want the kids to have a dog to grow up with, but I also wanted a companion that didn't talk back.  I also love to run, and have high hopes to have Isla be my running partner for many years to come. My plan is that by the time Isla is a calm happy adult golden, all 4 of my kids will be in school all day.


----------



## Teebomus (Jun 3, 2012)

*Oh yeah*

We have a 13 and 8 year old. Our puppy, Tiger, is 6 months. Our oldest has autism and the Golden is amazing with him and vice versa. I truly believe that Tiger senses or "understands" my son in a way no one else does. They are quite the pair.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Teebomus said:


> Our oldest has autism and the Golden is amazing with him and vice versa. I truly believe that Tiger senses or "understands" my son in a way no one else does. They are quite the pair.


That is so beautiful! Dogs just seem to know who needs them, don't they?


----------



## BKLD (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a sister who is 12 years old with Sotos Syndrome. Because of her condition, she tends to be a bit too rough with animals, but Jane is an angel. She tolerates all of Kendall's rough hugs and fur pulling.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to agree that these goldens know who really needs them! One of my sons is on the autism spectrum as well - he will never have a ton of friends - the social scene is a constant struggle for him. But our pets will be forever his! Tucker listens to our son as if he's one of the grownups - it is so neat to see them interact. My other two kids have a much more typical pet relationship with Tuck. But with my 8 year old, our Tucker truly has something special going on.


----------



## Darby6 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey!:wavey: I have a 2 yr old daughter and a 5 yr old son. My daughter's birthday is three days short of a year to my goldens birthday. I had some complications with the pregnancy and was hospitalized for a few weeks, my son had never really been away from me at that point and with my health my husband was by my side. Darby's company seemed to keep a little normalcy for my son while we weren't there with him. Also, by the time my daughter came Darby had manners so no complaints there. All in all I'd say Darby came along at the perfect time for us


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Always had adult dogs when kids were living at home. After 2 nights with new puppy I realize that was a smart way to go for me! Bentley will not sleep at night, it's like having a newborn..I'm exhausted LOL


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Always had adult dogs when kids were living at home. After 2 nights with new puppy I realize that was a smart way to go for me! Bentley will not sleep at night, it's like having a newborn..I'm exhausted LOL


 
I hear you on that one! A puppy is like an instant toddler! They don't wear diapers so potty training is going on, they're very mobile and into everything and they don't sleep much at night. We got our first golden 3 years before having kids so my kids have never lived with a puppy and I've never raised a puppy and kids together. This last month with Charlie has definately been a learning experience! My daughters are 5 and 9. The 9 year old is great with him but my 5 year old gets a little scared when he's excited.


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

We have a 3-year-old human girl, a 4-year-old human boy, a 10-year-old male tabby cat, a 10-year-old male Cocker Spaniel, and now a 6-year-old male Golden.  We have a lot of fun around here. Manchee, the Golden, has really taken to my son. He lays his head on his lap and "grumbles" at him to tell him he likes the petting! I love watching them together. He also has a ritual now where he says goodnight to both the kids when we tuck them in for the night. It's soooo sweet.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Training a puppy is so much harder when there are kids involved!!! I have 7 year old twins (girl is totally in love with Kali) and a 4 year old boy who could care less about the dog. Kali is 5 months old now. Our recently deceased golden was so well trained before the kids were born you hardly knew she was here!


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

We've had Billy from a pup - now 11 months. 

He's spent a part of every day with my two daughters (5 & 7 years old) - he absolutely adores them. Play is part supervised to make sure it doesn't get too rough, simply because he is now quite a strong dog. I don't think he would purposefully hurt the girls but he is strong enough to bowl them over in play. 

Both girls can walk him on the leash without him pulling (this is supervised as well of course). 

He is very good with kids - but we always use a bit of cation and common sense when he plays with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I voted NO because my kids are grown and don't live at home anymore. We had puppies and dogs while they were growing up, but they weren't Goldens. I can't imagine having small children with Sage, because she is pretty mouthy. Not to mention this is like having a baby in itself. We are expecting our first grandchild in July, Sage should be 7 months old by then and hopefully through the worst of the puppy stage. We shall see!!!!


----------

